# Maui Jim or Costa Del Mar?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, finally taking the Lasik plunge this week and looking forward to non-prescription sunglesses! I am very active and spend a LOT of time on the water (freshwater/bays mostly) and on the golf course. I see several from each manufacturer that I like, just wondering what the opinions are here? Probably not going to glass route since I tend to be a bit rough with the sunglasses.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Check out Guidelines too, I've heard a lot of good things about them and they aren't near the cost! Congrats on the Lasik, I had mine done several years ago and lovethe freedom of not having to wear prescription glasses anymore!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Will check them out. Doing a lot of reading on sunglasses and am interested in the Costa 580 Lens, but just not sure if I want glass or not.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out Guidelines. They are about $75-$100 cheaper than Costa 580's and better on the water. They only have 2 pair in the Elite series which kinda sucks but seen where they are coming out with 3 or 4 more pair soon. If they break you take them back to the store and walk out with a new pair. Ill never drop money on a new pair of Costas again after fishing with Guidelines.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i bought a pair of guidelines last year and after 1 day of fishing i came home and sold my 2 pair of costa 580's...but if i had a choice of maui's of costas...i would go with the maui's


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Costa's aren't what they used to be - Had a pair one week before they split in the middle and broke. Called the store were I bought them and they told me that I had to deal with Costa directly. Called Costa and they said that the frames were discontinued and to find another frame but if they were more expensive then the pair I had I would have to pay the difference. If they were cheaper I wouldn't get a credit. I think the company was sold a while back and since then they have gone down hill. I won't buy Costa's again. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (3/30/2010)*i bought a pair of guidelines last year and after 1 day of fishing i came home and sold my 2 pair of costa 580's...but if i had a choice of maui's of costas...i would go with the maui's


What Guideline model do you have?

Also, where do you guy Guidelines locally?


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

haven't tried the maui's but I know the green costa 580's are really hard to beat


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree that costas are not what they used to be. I broke 3 pair in a year and finally gave up on sending them back and bought a pair of Maui's. I have had them for 2 years going on 3 and put them through all kind of hell without a single problem. I Love the lenses and the quality of the frames. These are the only two types of glasses i have owned though. I have heard good things about the Guidelines, but I have never tried them.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *69Viking (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (3/30/2010)*i bought a pair of guidelines last year and after 1 day of fishing i came home and sold my 2 pair of costa 580's...but if i had a choice of maui's of costas...i would go with the maui's
> ...




i have the bimini's in copper/amber lens...hotspots and outcast sells them...they also have another frame which is the Rio's....they have bigger lenses and frames...they are both glass lenses


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We now have four different sytles of Elites in stock... I'm sorry to those who have had to wait on glasses recently!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (3/30/2010)*We now have four different sytles of Elites in stock... I'm sorry to those who have had to wait on glasses recently!


Sweet, Im going to sell my 580's and buy another pair of Guidelines. Chris are they the same price as the Rios and Bimini?


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will try to find some here in Dallas unless Chris wants to ship them to me to try out! Will probably get an amber-copper pair and straight mirror finish pair. I won't be down that way until July so hopefully someone here has a decent selection.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just left Hot Spots they had a pile of glasses in. Outcast has a pretty good amount in also.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I bought a pair of Maui Jims in 1999 and about 4 months ago the right arm came off, not at the screw. I simply sent back the glasses with a description of what happened, when and where I bought the glasses since I didn?t have the sales receipt and a check for $10 to:<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Maui Jim Inc. Repair Department
One <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:address w:st="on"><st1:Street w:st="on">Aloha Lane</st1:Street>
<st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Peoria</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">IL</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">61615</st1ostalCode></st1lace></st1:address><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">888-628-4546/309-691-3700/[email protected]<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">They not only sent the glasses back fixed but included a very nice new carrying case and cleaning cloth. Great customer service.<o></o>


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i have both maui jims and costa's....i have loved costas and swore by them for years, right up until i put on my first pair of maui Jims. Maui Jims for me anyday......Costas are great glassess too but Maui's are terrific.


----------

